

My Problem With Klout Scores: Beyonce Gets a 50 - Without Ever Sending A Tweet - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2011/03/my-problem-with-klout-scores-beyonce-gets-a-50-without-ever-sending-a-tweet.html

======
nikcub
Klout has me on a score of 56 and ranks me as a curator, which means "You
highlight the most interesting people and find the best content on the web and
share it to a wide audience. You are a critical information source to your
network."

I don't think I have ever retweeted anything, and I very rarely share links on
twitter, and when I do it is to my own blog. I mostly just troll people and
make lame jokes.

